# Does anyone do this now? West at home



## dunroven

Be really honest here, if you do, how much do you make with this one and how hard is it to do this?

I have to get out of this transcription stuff and I have no skills for anything else and no money to get retrained. Don't know what I would do anyway, but I'm thinking about this telemarketing thing, but this is where they call you and you take orders, right?


----------



## busybee870

have been with the for 3 years, its not bad. They have about 10 or more companies you work for within the company. They send you and invite for one, after a while with that one they send an invite for another, so you can work for more than company or "skill" as we call it. It pays min wage, and you can work 40 hrs, . Now is a good time to get in as Christmas time is hopping, and a few times they have let us work up to 60 hours a week if we wanted. You make your own schedule. days, nights, weekends, whatever you choose


----------



## jersey girl

So what kind of work is this?


----------



## busybee870

you process inbound calls. one company you take orders, or send out info on products and services seen on T.V
one company you set up cell phones, or do customer service, or take payments
one company you set appointments
there is HSN(home shopping network) process orders
ShopNBC take orders
One you schedule in home repairs
theres a long list of companies you can work for in this company
this is INBOUND calls only. No OUTBOUND


----------



## busybee870

you have to have high speed internet, they prefer you to have 2 phone lines, one strictly for work, but you dont have to. and they have a list of what you need in your pc in order to run their programs. Theres no cost to you, other than the internet and phone, and you will need a headset, (10.00 at wal mart). You go through PAID training, and then your on your own.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Do you have a link for them? My neighbors used to do this.


----------



## Sabrina67

Hope it works . I have sent in paperwork and now I am waiting. I was wondering if it was real, or like some of the stuff where you do tons of stuff ..for a sweepstakes entry..lol I also hope that sending in papers like ss# and stuff means I may be accepted.


----------



## busybee870

http://www.westathome.com/


----------



## busybee870

its real, Ive been doing it for 3 years. Its a job, you work for a company, yu get a paycheck. either by mail, or paycard, or direct deposit, whichever you choose. I do direct, the check hits the bank faster. Make sure you sing up for direct deposit right away, your first check will be mailed and then your second and on will be direct deposit. Im telling you, nothing could be easier than sitting a your desk with a cup of coffee answering the phone some typing and drawing a paycheck. several people from HT work here.


----------



## busybee870

heres also Liveops, they are legit and do the same thing
Arise is more technical they require money for background checks and training
Team Double Click is work at home, its more office type secretarial, deals alot with real estate


----------



## busybee870

Arise pays better, you pay for all your training, 
Team Double Click pays real well, if you like that kind of work


----------



## Ninn

Wow! Thanks, folks. I got some great suggestions from your posts and I am researching these companies now. I can't wait to see what I can find out.


----------



## AshleyB

I used to do West, but it was too hard to do with my children around. I have started doing ChaCha now, and I love it. www.chacha.com You get paid for each question you answer. The questions are texted in and you answer them via internet searches. I am averaging $8-12 per hour depending on how busy it is. The great thing is, you can log in, do one question and then log out, you don't have to commit to a block of time, you just do it whenever and you stop whenever. You can work as much or as little as you want. It's a lot easier to do with my little people running around, because they don't have to stay quiet like they did with West. If you want to try it, you have to have a referrer's email address. Pm me, and you can have mine.


----------



## gottahaveagoat

I work for VIPdesk.com and I love this company. It is customer service work and get paid a min of $10.00. Works the same as West but much better support system. My opinion. Worked for West and hated the line I had


----------



## busybee870

ill have to check out vipdesk


----------



## busybee870

ok i registered, waiting for an email, THANKS for the TIP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottahaveagoat

Good luck to you busy bee


----------



## Jade1096

This sounds pretty interesting.
I had looked into alpine access for awhile, but since I moved, it is no longer an option for me.
Does anyone know if any of these have to be close to a certain area?
I'm in the middle of nowhere TX, and would love to have something other than my two jobs now.
Actually I would like to keep my "real" job and have another part time job that can flex between 30-40 depending on whats going on in my life.


----------



## patykat

I am trying this options. We just bought our farm and I am trying to find work to help out with the bills. Thanks for all your help. Hope this is something I really can do from home.


----------



## gottahaveagoat

Anyone looking for legit work at home jobs...www.workplacelikehome.com is an excellent forum to go to. Now keep in mind you can NOT post the company name there so at first it is confusing because we put * in the name. EX: W*st but if you can't figure something out just ask everyone is happy to help. Also is you sign up to the forum you can see more detailed information. It even has a list of scams. Good luck everyone, I've been working from home for over 2 years and LOVE IT!!


----------



## Trixters_muse

A friend of mine works with liveops.com and does well, I want to do west at home but my pc isn't up to par , need upgrades 

I have been working on ChaCha for about three months now and it's working out great for me.


----------



## Bay Mare

OK, I have a question. I don't have any type of "normal" high speed internet at home. Of course, I can get satellite (hughes net, wild blue, etc) but are those acceptable to these type companies?

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## gottahaveagoat

Angela, I'm not real sure if any of them except satellite. I know that VIP does NOT. Best thing to do is go to the their site and read qualifications.


----------



## SILEIGH

i am amazed at what i find on HT!! i am looking for a suplimental income, working from home. DH's hours got cut, my massage therapy business is feeling the pinch big time. this thread is the answer i think
about chacha -- do they text to a phone or computer?

about all of it--- is this something i can do in addition to 20 hours of massage a week, 3 day of out of the house work??
thanks to eveyone for this thread


----------



## longhorngal

I found out about West through this thread...I've been hired and sent in the paperwork and last night got an email to upgrade my computer and pick out a training skill. I chose Direct Response which I guess is taking orders for products sold on TV. Anyone do this one and can give me any tips? I haven't started training on it yet.


----------



## furholler

Hmmmmmmmm.... This thread has got me thinking.


----------



## furholler

I just looked at chacha. It sounds good to me, but the kicker is that I have dial up internet (high speed is pricey for us, right now), is it really impossible for me to do this? My place of employment has high speed internet and it seems no faster than our dial up connection. Will this handicap disqualify me from being a chacha guide?


----------



## Sabrina67

Well I just got hired at West at Home, wish me luck. Hope it works out and I can make a little money.
Longhorn gal looks like we will be doing the same thing. Good luck to you !! I am going to start training tomorrow.


----------



## rean

My husband is always telling me to find something on the computer that actually makes money, as opposed to my spending it!


With these companies, what is the average paycheck?


----------



## SILEIGH

i would also like to know that. 

min wage in ohio is $7 x 40hrs = $280 - gov$ =? $180-200ish?? is this the ballpark?

thanks to eveyone for info


----------



## Sabrina67

From what I understand on the papers I have, you are paid by the talk minute.Or at least for the "skill" I have. So if no-one calls..what then? I know you get paid min wage for training though. Which is nice .


----------



## Sabrina67

Has anyone ever "failed" on the skills trainin part of West at Home, or am I the only one not managing to get it..Are you finished then..do they let you train for another skill. There isn't any number to call and ask. I could just die of embarrasment 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katgowen

ChaCha is not taking anymore guides at the moment; I just tried to sign up there, plan on checking out some of the other sites listed.


----------



## furholler

I have looked at some of the others listed. The trouble comes when us folks that live in the sticks don't have high speed internet. I guess we're out.


----------



## longhorngal

Sabrina-what is going on with the skills training for West? Is it hard? I haven't started yet other than choosing. I have my Mom here recovering from knee replacement surgery. I was hoping to do at least a couple of hours tomorrow as she is getting along better. I don't know if you can train for another skill but I would hope so, not everything is a perfect fit for everyone.
Cara


----------



## Sabrina67

The training was going great..till about half way through and I bombed on the test and failed my skilll..GRR It was just one test that was hard. 
Hope you do well, just remember, if you fail it once you better try really hard for the second time. If you fail , you are dropped from that skill and have to wait till they get around to giving you another.
I have a couple of calls from other places, I hope I can get something soon. My dh hasn't worked in several months, and things are gona get very tight soon .
Wishing you luck and for your mothers recovery too


----------



## longhorngal

Thanks for the info Sabrina. I hope things pick up for you soon too! You might look into doing some product demos at Walmart, etc. I used to make about $100 a weekend doing that. I would still do it if I lived closer to town. Pretty easy money.

I think I have heard of one called Liveops too, or maybe read it here. Anyway, might check that out.
Cara


----------



## Sabrina67

I have applied at a million WAH jobs. I have alot of e-mails back and one I have to call in tomorrow..I had no idea there were so many, but will any need ME??? LOL


----------



## Betho

DO any of these places do part-time work? Or even overnights? DH is looking for soemthing part time while he's in school.


----------



## mwtslf23

Could someone explain to me how these companies work? I have over 5 years TM experience and I am looking for something to do from home. I would ideally like to do some sort of sales, but I will take what I can get. We already have an on-line bookstore that does well, just need to make a little more.

Mike


----------



## gottahaveagoat

Mike I sent you a PM with some info, hope it helps.


----------



## suzfromWi

Evidently Wisconsin is not on the list for important business. I cant find anything from here.....phooey!


----------



## Jennifer L.

So what kind of money can you make from doing this? Is it essentially minimum wage from your own house? I have a relative who is looking for work right now and their car is not in the best shape, so something like this might be good.

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## wtexasfam

Does anybody know if there are companies where they accept satellite connection vs DSL, cable, etc. We're pretty isolated here.


----------



## NHN08

Anyone else doing this through West at home? The training is so vague. I hope it gets easier. I would think taking the first calls will be very stressful if you don't feel trained enough


----------



## Pony

wtexasfam said:


> Does anybody know if there are companies where they accept satellite connection vs DSL, cable, etc. We're pretty isolated here.


For the most part, our connection through satellite is about as fast as our cable was. At first it wasn't, but now... <shrug>

Still, it is marketed as a "high speed" connection, so I wonder if it really makes any difference.

Does anyone have experience with a company actually stating that they won't accept satellite connections?


----------



## DaynaJ

I have got to say you ladies are awesome! I am pretty new to HT & it amazes me, the info on here! I to am looking for something to do from home. We have enough money for about 2 months of house pymts lft. My husband is basically an invalid so I've got to step up! Thank You for sharing on this site, I am going to try some of these--God Bless You All--DJ in MO


----------



## DaynaJ

Bay Mare said:


> OK, I have a question. I don't have any type of "normal" high speed internet at home. Of course, I can get satellite (hughes net, wild blue, etc) but are those acceptable to these type companies?
> 
> Thanks,
> Angela


they can't take satellite because of times there is no service--


----------



## calboydoc

Do you know of any real work from home "typing" kind of jobs???


----------



## smwon

I was referred to this thread today... this is interesting! I am going to check into these company's and see what I find out. A work at home job sounds really good!


----------



## smwon

No follow ups on this thread? Those that did apply for the various online jobs like West at home? I'd sure like to hear about how things went, if they liked it, Do you make money at it, etc...


----------



## strawberrygirl

smwon-

I have been doing research on West. From what I understand the least you can make is minimum wage. I believe you get paid per call, but if you don't get any calls they pay you minimum wage. 

My concern is the phone line. I am trying to dig up some information on that. 

I would also love an update if anyone has any information they would like to share. :bouncy:


----------



## Cassie

You may want to check out 'workplacelikehome' there are a lot of folders on companies like West and plenty of people on the forums to answer any questions you have. Also, 'ratracerebellion' is another good site for work at home jobs.


----------



## longhorngal

Thought I would tell you all that I'm doing ok with the West job. I pick up an hour or two here and there during the day. I'm not looking at it as a full time job though I think I could get the hours if I wanted. Yes, you do get min. wage even if your phone doesn't ring! Got a check today for $157 for the last two weeks wasn't bad for no more work than I did!


----------



## Halfway

Thought I would "pop" this up to see if anyone can provide updates to their experiences???

This was a really great thread that seemed to help out several folks. 

Are you getting decent tasks or calls? Are the companies treating you as they should etc?


----------

